# baby guppies placement



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

hey i have a 5 gallon and 20 gallon setup, my guppies had babies a few days ago and they r in a plastic floating container and i put all my fish in 20 gallon except the 2 female guppies and the babies, i am going 2 release the babies into the 5 gallon, but should i move the 2 females 2 the 20 gallon or keep them in tank with babies?
p.s. i think one of females is close to giving birth


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

celticsfan13 said:


> hey i have a 5 gallon and 20 gallon setup, my guppies had babies a few days ago and they r in a plastic floating container and i put all my fish in 20 gallon except the 2 female guppies and the babies, i am going 2 release the babies into the 5 gallon, but should i move the 2 females 2 the 20 gallon or keep them in tank with babies?
> p.s. i think one of females is close to giving birth


I would move the mom into your other tank and keep the mom to be in the 5 gal. If you don't have any plants (real or fake), I would add some so the babies have places to hide in case the mom to be gets hungry.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks i deicded to move all the females into the 20 until preg. and keep babies in the 5 g tank and if the female is close to delivering like 1 day b4 i will put her in 5 in the breeding container


----------

